# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box 1.4.9 - public discussion thread

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v1.4.9 is out! Added support for HTC Evo 4G, Samsung SHW-A210S, Huawei C2906 and Huawei U8800.*  Medusa Box v1.4.9 Release Notes:
Added support for the following models:  *HTC Evo 4G (PC36100)* - added Unlock (via Read Codes), Repair CID, Repair IMEI, Repair: OSBL, SPL, HTC (Security Area) partition.*Samsung SHW-A210S* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Huawei C2906* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Huawei U8800* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
____________________________ WBR,
Medusa Box Team

----------

